# مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني



## Twin (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*أحنا وصلنا الي *
* 30 الف عضو وشوية كمان*
*مبرووووووووووووووك لينا كلنا*

*وربنا يبارك كل واحد فينا*
*كل عضو وكل عضو مبارك وكل محاول*
*وكل مشرف *
*ويبارك النواب والأدمن*
*ربنا يبارك الكل *
*ونشكر ربنا أننا بجد بنأكد *
*أننا أكبر منتدي مسيحي تبشيري *
*علي شبكة الأنترنت **يتحدث باللغة العربية*
*بجد الوصول للقمة سهل **بس الحفاظ عليها صعب*
*وأحنا بقوة المسيح له كل المجد *
*صرنا أقوي وحفظنا علي قمتنا*
*بقوته لمجد أسمة القدوس*

*ربنا يبارك الكل ويقوينا أكثر وأكثر لمجده*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

بسم الصليب  علينا وعلى المنتدى كله يا رب  يديمه علينا ويديم  الادمنز والمشرفين والمحاورين والاعضاء المباركين والاعضاء العاديين و يزيد ويبارك  في الاعضاء كمان وكمان 
مبروك لينا كلنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

بسم الصليب 

يا رب احرس يا رب بارك يا رب زيد​


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

مبروك لينا كطاقم اداري, و مبروك لينا كمجموعة مسيحية و مبروك لينا كمشرفين و مدافعين و مبروك لينا كمنتدى و مبروك لينا كأشخاص مسيحيين يوصلون كلمة المسيح لأكثر من نصف مليون شخص يوميا, مبروك لينا لأننا كسرنا و عدينا كل الأرقام الي تحلم بيها اي كنيسة ممكن نحلم في تأسيسها في اي بلد عربي, مبروك لينا مبروك لينا مجددا...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

:yaka:
:yaka::yaka::yaka:
:yaka:
:yaka:
*يارب بالبركة بارك وعقبال مانصبح 55 مليون و55555 ألف*
*وربنا يعوض ويبارك كل من له تعب*
*وبخاصة من وضع اللبنه الاولى فى بناء هذا الصرح العظيم*
*ونطلب ونتضرع الى الهنا القدير أن يعمل فينا وفى هذا المنتدى بالروح القدس *​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

مبروك لينا ويارب دايما فى الزياده

ويبارك فى روك ومينا وكل القائمين

على العمل الجميل ده ويكبر المنتدى اكتر واكتر

بقوه صليب يسوع المسيح​


----------



## veansea (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
علينا كلينا
نشكر ربنا
ونمجد اسمه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

مبروك علينا كلنا وعقبال متما نبقى 30 مليون
و منتدانا يفضل على قمة المنتديلت فى العالم
ربنا يحفظ لنا و يبارك فى
*الأدمنز *
*نواب المشرف العام *
*المشرفين *
*المحاورين​**الأعضاء المباركين ​**الأعضاء الجدد​*بفضل المسيح و مجهودات الجميع صرنا 30000 عضو
ربنا يبارك فى مجهود كل من له تعب محبة فى هذا المنتدى 
و يحفظ منتدانا الغالى من كل مكايد الشرير​


----------



## totty (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

بسم الصليب علينا
يارب باركنا اكتر واكتر
وعقبال لما نصبح 300 الف كمان


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

الففففففف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك علينا كلنا


----------



## Asdiq (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

بالمناسبة نقول مبروك للجميع مناسبة ولادة سيدنا المسيح عليه السلام

ونسأل الله تعالى أن يهدينا جميعا الى الطريق الحق الذي كان يسير عليه المسيح - آمين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

عزيزى..



> فلماذا تقدسون هذا الصليب لدرجة العبادة؟​



مجرد أن يرسم الإنسان علامة الصليب فهو يعلن إيمانه بالثالوث ، الإيمان الواحد بالإله الواحد ... وبالتجسد ...
الانتقال من الشمال إلى اليمين يعلن الإيمان بالصليب والفداء ... الإيمان بالصليب أنه قوى نحتمى فيه ...والقديس بولس لرسول يقول "حاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذى به صلب العالم لى وأنا للعالم" (غلا 14:6) .
و قال "وأنا لم أتيت إليكم أيها الأخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة منادياً لكم بشهادة الله . لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً” (1كو1:1، 2) .



والإجابة كالآتى :

1- لو إن المسيح صلب باستحقاق لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح لم يصلب لأنه مذنب بل صلب لأجلنا نحن المذنبين لذلك فالصليب فخر ...

2- لو أن المسيح صلب عن ضعف لكان الصليب عار فالمسيح صلب عن قوة فهو كان يعلم كل ما كان مقدم عليه ومتقدم للصليب بكل قوة لذلك قال التلاميذ :

"ها أنا صاعد إلى أورشليم .. وأبن الإنسان يسلم..." .

“وحينما أتى الجنود ليقبضوا عليه ومعهم سيوف وعصى تقدم إليهم فى شجاعة وقال لهم يسوع أنا هو” (يو15:18) قالها بقوة ... فكان هو القوى وهم الضعفاء .

عندما "واحد من الذين مع يسوع مد يده وأستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه .. فقال له يسوع رد سيفك إلى مكاه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون . أتظن أنى لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبى فيقدم لى أكثر من أثنى عشر جيشاً من الملائكة . فكيف تكمل الكتب إنه هكذا ينبغى أن يكون" (مت 51:26-54) .

لأنه كان هدفه الصليب ، لذلك يقول له لحن فاى إيتاف إينف . (الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة) ... لأنه هو الكاهن وهو أيضاً الذبيحة .

ظن اليهود أنهم بالصليب تخلصوا من السيد المسيح ولكنه عاد وقام مرة أخرى بقوة .... فيم يتحقق هدفهم .. وبذلك لم يكن الصليب ضعف إنما كان قوة ...

الصليب مظهره الخارجى ضعف ولكن قيمته الداخلية قوة .. لذلك نقول فى لحن "أومونوجينيس" (يا من أظهر بالضعف من هو أعظم من القوة) ... لذلك فالمسيح كأنه يقول للشيطان أنا لم أسحقك بالقوة أو بسلطانى ولكن سوف أسحقك فى أضعف لحظات حياتى التى هى على الصليب ... سأترك لك تفعل بى كل ما تريد وفميا أنا أسلم الروح سوف أقبض عليك وأقيدك وأهزمك .. لذلك يقول التقليد الكنسى "أن الشيطان دنا من المسيح لكى يقبض على روحه كعادته مع جميع الذين يموتوا ... وهو ظن أن المسيح مثل إبراهيم .. أسحق .. يعقوب ... موسى ... الخ ... جميع الذين قبض على أرواحهم فى الجحيم ولكن عند المسيح على الصليب قال له بصرخة يائسة "أن كنت ابن الله أنزل .." لم يجبه المسيح لكى ينزل من على الصليب .. لأن الصليب كان طوال فترة حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض متحيراً من أعماله ... وفى هذه اللحظة إذ تظاهر السيد المسيح له بالضعف ولم ينزل من على الصليب فدنا منه الشيطان لكى يقبض على روحه .... وفى هذه اللحظة حيث المسيح متهالك وعلى وشك الموت وفى أضعف لحظات عمره قبض على الشيطان وقيده 1000 سنة (رقم رمزى) وأظهر بالضعف ما هو أعظم من القوة لذلك "كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله" (1كو18:1) فهو الذى به هزم الشيطان ونحن نفتخر به ونهاجم به أيضاً ضد الشيطان ... فنفكره بالموقعة الحربية التى هزم فيها الشيطان فيخزى عندما يأتى لمحاربتنا .
قصة :
شخص عدوانى يهدد سكان المكان وليس هناك من يقدر أن يقف أمامه وفى إحدى الأيام بينما هو يعمل صخب وقلق تقدم إليه صبى صغير وهمس فى أذنى هذا الوحش قائلاً (باب الشعرية) وإذ بالرجل العدوانى يهرب خجلاً ولم يعلو صوته مرة أخرى ... لأن هذه الكلمات التى همس بها الصبى فى أذنيه ذكرته بموقعة كان فيها فى منتهى الضعف وخرج مهزوماً ...

هكذا نحن نحارب الشيطان بالصليب ونذكره بالجلجثة، فيتراجع عنا ويخزى . الذى عبر عنه الكتاب قائلاً "رأيت الشيطان ساقطاً من السماء مثل البرق” .. “جرد الرياسات به بالصليب” يشبه خلع الرتب من أحد قواد الجيش مع الموسيقى الحزينة وبمرأى من الجميع لأجل هذا الأمر المحزن ... هذه حفلة الصليب .. الجميع ينظرون والصليب على جبل عال ... ويظن الجميع ظاهرياً أن المسيح مهزوم ولكن حقيقة الأمر أنه كاد على يجرد الرياسات (يقيد الشيطان) "لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فى شئ” (يو30:14) .وصار المسيح رئيس السلام .
3- الصليب كان قصد الله ... كان قصد الله أن يموت المسيح مصلوباً رغم أن الإعدام كان فى ذلك الجيل بواحدة من ثلاثة طرق هى :
1- قطع الرقبة بالسيف : طريقة رومانية للرعاية الرومانيين ذوى الجنسية لرومانية لذلك لم تقطع رقبة المسيح ولأن المسيح رأس الكنيسة ولابد ن يظل مرتبطاً بها ...

ولأنه لو قطعت رقبته تكن هنا فرصة للشك بعد القيامة أن هذا الرأس ليس لهذا الجسد .. (من أقوال الآباء) وأستشهد بهذه الطريقة القديس بولس الرسول لأنه أخد الجنسية الرومانية .

2- الرجم بالحجارة : طريقة يهودية بحسب الناموس اليهودى ..
رغم أن بيلاطس رفض قتل المسيح نجد أنه فى نفس الجيل 36 سنه استشهد القديس اسطفانوس بالرجم بالحجارة ..

ورغم أن شاول كان يجر المسيحيين ويأخذ رسائل من رسائل من رؤساء الكهنة ويقتلهم فالمسيح لم يقتل رجماً لأن الرجم يفتت الجسد والعظام أما الكنيسة فلا تتفتت لذلك النبوة تقول “عظم من عظامه لا يكسر” لذلك على الصليب مات قبل أن يكسر الجنود ساقيه مع اللصين كعادة المصلوب (من أقوال الآباء) .

3- الصلب : طريقة رومانية للعبيد والأجانب .
كان لابد من الصليب لكى تتحقق القيامة أن هذا المصلوب أمام الجميع هو الذى نراه قام بجراحة ... ليس هنا مجال للشك ...

هذه الجراحات لا تعوق القيامة بعكس قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام هذه الجراحات أيضاً لا تعوق إيماننا نحن بالقيامة بعكس لو قام بعد قطع الرقبة أو تفتيت العظام فهو فى إمكانه أعاده كل شئ على ما كان عليه ولكن نحن إيماننا ضعيف فكانت ستوجد فرصة للشك هناك .

لذلك أيضاً دفن المسيح فى قبر جديد لئلا يظن أنه آخر الذى قام من الأموات ..
أيضاً القديس أثناسيوس الرسول يعلل لماذا كان الصليب لازماً للمسيح فهو يقول لأن الشيطان لقبه لكتاب المقدس أنه رئيس سلطان الهواء لذلك كان يجب أن المسيح يقاتله فى مملكته وهو معلق على عود الصليب فى الهواء وهو على الأرض .

الصليب قائمتين إحداهما رأسية تربط السمائيين بالأرضيين والأخرى عرضية تربط الشعوب ببعضهما البعض .

لذلك كان الصليب قصد الله .. وفى خطة الله ولم يكن صدقة ويجب علينا أن نفتخر به لأنه حقق قصد الله وخطته بنجاح .

إشارات العهد القديم تبين أن الصليب كان فى قصد الله :

نحن نهتم بالصليب وبإشارة وعلامة الصليب التى يشير إليها العهد القديم بعكس البروتستانت الذين يؤمنون بالصليب ولكن لا يستخدمونه كإشارة .. ولا يجدون معنى للإشارة إنما كل الاهتمام بدم المسيح ...
رموز الصليب فى العهد القديم هى :
الحية النحاسية - سلم يعقوب - عصا هرون - بركة يعقوب لإبنى يوسف مسنى وافرايم - تحرك شعب إسرائيل فى الوسط خيمة الاجتماع والثلاثة أسباط فى كل ناحية على هيئة صليب - المذبح فى العهد القديم - التى أخرجوا بها الفأس الذى سقط فى الماء - وصارت المياه عذبه بدلاً من مرة - العصا التى ضربت بها صخرة حوريب .

فإن كانت جميع هذه العلامات لم تكن صدفة فى العهد القديم إنما كانت لحظة وقصد فلا بد لى أن أفتخر بعلامة الصليب والصليب صار فى دمنا ولنا حق أن نستخدمه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*



> ونسأل الله تعالى أن يهدينا جميعا الى الطريق الحق الذي كان يسير عليه المسيح - آمين



++ أميـــــــــــــــن ++​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

ألف مليووووووووون مبروك ليناا كلناا ويا رب دايما فى ازديااد ....ويكووون دايما منتدانا الغالى محفوظ من كل شررر ........ وتكووون بركة الميلاد مع الجميع وكل سنه والكل بألف خيييييييييييير يا رب .


----------



## ارووجة (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك النا
وربنا يبارك ويزيد اكتر واكتر
^_^


----------



## maria123 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

بسم الصليب 

يا رب احرس  ويكبر المنتدى


----------



## ايرينى جورج (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

*خليهى زى ما يبقول اخوية منصور 55 هههههههههههربنا يزيد ويبار عوزين نعمل عيد ميلاد للمنتدى بقة *
*ونفرقع بومب وسواريخ *
*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*
*بس شكل المنتدى تحفة تسلم ايد اللى عملوة*​


----------



## the servant (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

الله علي الجمااال عقبال ما نوصل لاضعاف اضعاف الرقم دة وطبعا مشمولين بنعمة رب القوات لاننا بقوة نفسنا
مش ممكن نعمل حاجة "ايدك يارب اقبل ايدينااا"

مبرو لكل الاخوة 
الادمنز-النواب _المشرفين -وبقية اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*



My Rock قال:


> مبروك لينا كطاقم اداري, و مبروك لينا كمجموعة مسيحية و مبروك لينا كمشرفين و مدافعين و مبروك لينا كمنتدى و مبروك لينا كأشخاص مسيحيين يوصلون كلمة المسيح لأكثر من نصف مليون شخص يوميا, مبروك لينا لأننا كسرنا و عدينا كل الأرقام الي تحلم بيها اي كنيسة ممكن نحلم في تأسيسها في اي بلد عربي, مبروك لينا مبروك لينا مجددا...


 
مبرووووووووووك يا روك الف مبرووووووووووووك

كل دا بفضل ربنا اولآ و بفضل مجهوداتك و محبتك و الخدمة اللى بتقدمها فى الخفاء

ربنا يعوضك فى السماء بحسب محبتة و كرمة


----------



## بنت النعمة (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

*سلام و نعمة

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للمنتدى الرائع و لجميع المشرفين و القيمين عليه وجميع الاعضاء و اتمنى المزيد.​*


----------



## sondos_m2006 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

الف الف مبروك لينا و للمنتدى وربنا يبارك ونزيد كمان وكمان بنعمته


----------



## abn yso3 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

*الف مبروك لينا كلنا وللادمن + احلى ادمن ++ماى رووك +**الرب يباركه ويكون معاه **ومبروك للنواب والمشرفين والمحاورين وكل الاعضاء**وباسم يسوع المسيح المنتدى يعلو يتقدم نحو الافضل **والى حياة افضل فى المسيح كل يوم*​


----------



## bisa&simsim (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

*بجد مش  هقدر اقول غير  الف مبروك وربنا يكمل
ويرفع شان الكنيسه القبطيه الارثوزكسيه فى كل المسكونة*


----------



## sunny man (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

ان يد المسيح تعمل فى هذا المنتدى من اجل نشر رسالة الحب


----------



## اوتا (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

انا بأدعوكو تشوفو موقعنا الكنسي للكشافة

.




http://www.sniperscout.yoo7.com


----------



## اوتا (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك

.




http://www.sniperscout.yoo7.com


----------



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

  






















​​​


----------



## twety (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

مبرووووووووووووك
وعقبال ال50 الف
ربنا يبارك دايما
ويستخدم منتداه لكل شعبه


----------



## emy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

_مليون مبروك ومن تقدم لتقدم باسم اللهنا _​


----------



## mareya (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

الف الف مبروك للجميع  و اشكر كل من يساهم في تطوير المنتدى و عقبال الف سنة بمشيئة الرب .  فليحيا المنتدى :999:.


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

*الف مليون مبروك*
*وعقبال يارب ما يوص عدد مشتركي المُنتدى الجميل*
*ل 100000000000000000000000*
*مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون*
*عضو*
*وربنا يبارك فى خدمة كل مُنتدياتنا المسيحية لمجد اسمو*​


----------



## جوزفين سمير (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

ربنا يبارك حياة القائمين على المنتدى وايه الحلاوة ديه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

بسم الصليب يارب 
زيدنا وبركنا لكى 
يتمجد اسمك القدوس
الذى من اجلة اجتمعنا​


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

*بسم الصليب بجد ربنا يبارك ويزيد فينا اكتر ونكمل المليون
ويعوض تعب كل الى تعبانين معانا فى المنتدى
الادمن وكل المشرفين والاعضاء
وربنا يساعدنا لتوصيل كلمة المسيح لنكون اكبر منتدى مسيحى باللغة العربية
ولتظل كلمة الله تنمو وتزداد وتصل لقلب كل الناس امين​*


----------

